# Middlesbrough Transporter Bridge



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I have received this today.........knowing many of our regulars have been trained or based on Teesside, and some still live in the area this may be of interest.

"Hello,

We would like to invite you to the Free Talk by Tees Transporter Bridge Master Alan Murray titled - Tees Transporter Bridge Through Time, on Thursday 10 April for a 12.30pm start.


Please RSVP so we can confirm numbers of attendees to:
[email protected]

-- 
Kind Regards,
Jodie Brewer-Wright
Curator of The Heritage Gallery at Cargo Fleet
pythonproperties
Mail. Cargo Fleet Offices, Middlesbrough Road. Middlesbrough. TS6 6XH
| Mob Tel. 07920 407 757 | Web. www.heritagegallery.co.uk

Visit … www.pythongallery.co.uk to see the art of regeneration."

geoff


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks and interesting Geoff, one of the owners of Python Properties is ex M.N.


----------

